

Getting Funded: Step 3, The Partner Meeting - sheynkman
http://blog.thansys.com/2011/07/14/getting-funded-step-3-the-partner-meeting/
Part 4 of the "Getting Funded" series
======
fedd
like passed it through myself. good article

